# Funny skeleton Vid



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

That was fun, Red...that little guy had some great moves. Thanks for sharing it


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

That is hysterical.....I can not stop watching it.


----------



## RikkiFin (Sep 8, 2005)

Very funny...thanks


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

The kids loved that one..thanks!


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

TheHalloweenPrncss and I both want to bring that cute little guy home with us!


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

I love this guy. Here's the full-length version.
http://www.devilducky.com/media/17499/


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Thats too cool. Thanks for sharing. That little skull is one cool dude!


----------



## strange1 (Oct 23, 2005)

Funniest thing I've seen in a while. 
Made my day, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Cool! I'm glad someone threw him a bone. I give the little guy this, he dances better than me.


----------

